# How long to somke an 8lb whole chicken for



## rdefino (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,

My first time smoking a whole chicken. I will be soaking it in a brine for about 5hrs first.

So how many hours do I need to smoke it for... say at 225 degrees?

Thanks


----------



## shred (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd guess about 5 hours, but it's hard to say for sure.  Get the breasts to 165.  If you brined it you don't have to worry as much about overcooking and drying it out. Leave yourself plenty of time.  You can always wrap it and keep it warm if it's done sooner than expected.


----------



## linguica (Nov 27, 2012)

Yesterday I smoked a 8 pound turkey breast. Here are some notes I took down:

I  preheated my new MES30. It runs 10% hot, so a setting of 216 deg gave me a steady temp of 242 deg. While preheating I loaded up the AMNPS with apple pellets and put it in the smoker make sure the pellets where dry.

The AMNPS was lit at both ends and put into the mail box mod. The turkey breast came out of the fridge, got a coating of olive oil and in to the smoker.

MES 30    800 Watts.           Set temp: 216     Probe temp: 240

Hour                       Meat Temp              Smoker Temp

In                                41                           242

1                                 82                            247

2                                 129                          235

3                                 156                          240

20 min                         161                          242

The procedure was from Jeff,   http://www.smoking-meat.com/october-2010-smoked-bone-in-turkey-breast.html

May be of some help.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 27, 2012)

Yep, Shred's right on spot... always cook by temp. and not time- time is only an estimate.

165° IT -  in the Breast  and  175° IT  -  in the Thighs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Have fun and...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 27, 2012)

myself I brine for 24 hrs (a whole bird) separate the skin from the meat first and when time to put rub on put most of it on the meat under the skin... as the others said go by temp...  anywhere from 3-5 hrs


----------



## sound1 (Nov 27, 2012)

x3, safety first, go by temp!!  You would be surprised how long food will stay warm with the towels and a cooler.


----------



## austinl (Nov 27, 2012)

Most whole chickens I do at 220 are done in 4-5 hours.


----------



## wtipton (Nov 27, 2012)

Greeting, 

I recently smoked 2 10lb whole chickens and they took about 7 hours to finish. But I did not brine them, I injected them in the breasts and in the legs they turned out extremely moist. Hope this helps

Happy Smoking

William


----------



## austinl (Nov 28, 2012)

Those are some big chickens!  I usually pick up the 4-6 pounders, that's what those times above were based on.


----------



## rdefino (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks for all the replies.

I read that for the chicken to brine for about 5-6hrs. But I'm reading here you can brine for 24hrs.

is 5-6 good or should I do the 24hrs?

thanks again


----------



## linguica (Nov 28, 2012)

I find the longer that you brine, the more it changes the texture of the meat. Like fresh turkey vs packaged, sliced turkey luncheon meat.


----------



## austinl (Nov 28, 2012)

rdefino said:


> thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I read that for the chicken to brine for about 5-6hrs. But I'm reading here you can brine for 24hrs.
> 
> ...


Try both, chickens are good to experiment on.


----------



## shred (Nov 28, 2012)

It really depends on how strong (salty) you make your brine.  I've sometimes cheated brines by increasing the salt to water ratio and decreased the brine time.  I believe the standard brine calls for a 5% ratio or 1 tbsp of salt per cup of water.


----------



## shred (Nov 28, 2012)

... also keep in mind all salts are different.  Table salt is significantly stronger than kosher salts.


----------



## venture (Nov 28, 2012)

Also, if using table salt, remember that Iodized salt can change your flavor profile.

As previously mentioned, the time required is the time it takes to hit 165 degrees.  You could plan on a little rise in resting, but don't push it.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dad of four (Nov 29, 2012)

Shred said:


> ... also keep in mind all salts are different.  Table salt is significantly stronger than kosher salts.


Not to crap on your point, but I believe the reason that table salt is "stronger" than kosher is that the crystals are a lot smaller,

hence a Cup of Iodized Salt will contain more salt

Looking at 2 identical sized boxes of salt:

Iodized weighs 4 pounds (1.8 kg)

Kosher weighs 3 pounds (1.36 kg)

p.s.  There's a joke in their somewhere, but I don't want to be called anti-Semitic 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   LOL


----------



## shred (Nov 29, 2012)

dad of four said:


> Not to crap on your point, but I believe the reason that table salt is "stronger" than kosher is that the crystals are a lot smaller,
> 
> hence a Cup of Iodized Salt will contain more salt
> 
> ...


Hehe... yep, that definitely has something to do with it.  Even with Kosher salts there is a variance.  Morton's is about 25% "stronger" than Diamond (my preference).


----------



## timberjet (Nov 29, 2012)

Also if you were to spatchcock that bird it will save you quite a bit of time and fuel.


----------



## rollin smoke (Nov 29, 2012)

I always do a vinegar and water wash/soak for about an hour before i season my chickens. After seasoning i let them sit in the fridge for about 30 min or until the rub is nice and dissolved. Especially under the skin ( i cut the skin back to get underneath). I  try to keep the temp about 225-250 and keep them on for about 5hrs. Adding smoke every 45 min to an hr. Chicken takes on smoke flavor easily.


----------



## austinl (Nov 30, 2012)

Rollin Smoke said:


> I always do a vinegar and water wash/soak for about an hour before i season my chickens. After seasoning i let them sit in the fridge for about 30 min or until the rub is nice and dissolved. Especially under the skin ( i cut the skin back to get underneath). I try to keep the temp about 225-250 and keep them on for about 5hrs. Adding smoke every 45 min to an hr. Chicken takes on smoke flavor easily.


I've had the opposite experience with chicken taking on smoke compared to other meats; interesting...


----------



## rdefino (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,

My first time smoking a whole chicken. I will be soaking it in a brine for about 5hrs first.

So how many hours do I need to smoke it for... say at 225 degrees?

Thanks


----------



## shred (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd guess about 5 hours, but it's hard to say for sure.  Get the breasts to 165.  If you brined it you don't have to worry as much about overcooking and drying it out. Leave yourself plenty of time.  You can always wrap it and keep it warm if it's done sooner than expected.


----------



## linguica (Nov 27, 2012)

Yesterday I smoked a 8 pound turkey breast. Here are some notes I took down:

I  preheated my new MES30. It runs 10% hot, so a setting of 216 deg gave me a steady temp of 242 deg. While preheating I loaded up the AMNPS with apple pellets and put it in the smoker make sure the pellets where dry.

The AMNPS was lit at both ends and put into the mail box mod. The turkey breast came out of the fridge, got a coating of olive oil and in to the smoker.

MES 30    800 Watts.           Set temp: 216     Probe temp: 240

Hour                       Meat Temp              Smoker Temp

In                                41                           242

1                                 82                            247

2                                 129                          235

3                                 156                          240

20 min                         161                          242

The procedure was from Jeff,   http://www.smoking-meat.com/october-2010-smoked-bone-in-turkey-breast.html

May be of some help.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 27, 2012)

Yep, Shred's right on spot... always cook by temp. and not time- time is only an estimate.

165° IT -  in the Breast  and  175° IT  -  in the Thighs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Have fun and...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 27, 2012)

myself I brine for 24 hrs (a whole bird) separate the skin from the meat first and when time to put rub on put most of it on the meat under the skin... as the others said go by temp...  anywhere from 3-5 hrs


----------



## sound1 (Nov 27, 2012)

x3, safety first, go by temp!!  You would be surprised how long food will stay warm with the towels and a cooler.


----------



## austinl (Nov 27, 2012)

Most whole chickens I do at 220 are done in 4-5 hours.


----------



## wtipton (Nov 27, 2012)

Greeting, 

I recently smoked 2 10lb whole chickens and they took about 7 hours to finish. But I did not brine them, I injected them in the breasts and in the legs they turned out extremely moist. Hope this helps

Happy Smoking

William


----------



## austinl (Nov 28, 2012)

Those are some big chickens!  I usually pick up the 4-6 pounders, that's what those times above were based on.


----------



## rdefino (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks for all the replies.

I read that for the chicken to brine for about 5-6hrs. But I'm reading here you can brine for 24hrs.

is 5-6 good or should I do the 24hrs?

thanks again


----------



## linguica (Nov 28, 2012)

I find the longer that you brine, the more it changes the texture of the meat. Like fresh turkey vs packaged, sliced turkey luncheon meat.


----------



## austinl (Nov 28, 2012)

rdefino said:


> thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I read that for the chicken to brine for about 5-6hrs. But I'm reading here you can brine for 24hrs.
> 
> ...


Try both, chickens are good to experiment on.


----------



## shred (Nov 28, 2012)

It really depends on how strong (salty) you make your brine.  I've sometimes cheated brines by increasing the salt to water ratio and decreased the brine time.  I believe the standard brine calls for a 5% ratio or 1 tbsp of salt per cup of water.


----------



## shred (Nov 28, 2012)

... also keep in mind all salts are different.  Table salt is significantly stronger than kosher salts.


----------



## venture (Nov 28, 2012)

Also, if using table salt, remember that Iodized salt can change your flavor profile.

As previously mentioned, the time required is the time it takes to hit 165 degrees.  You could plan on a little rise in resting, but don't push it.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dad of four (Nov 29, 2012)

Shred said:


> ... also keep in mind all salts are different.  Table salt is significantly stronger than kosher salts.


Not to crap on your point, but I believe the reason that table salt is "stronger" than kosher is that the crystals are a lot smaller,

hence a Cup of Iodized Salt will contain more salt

Looking at 2 identical sized boxes of salt:

Iodized weighs 4 pounds (1.8 kg)

Kosher weighs 3 pounds (1.36 kg)

p.s.  There's a joke in their somewhere, but I don't want to be called anti-Semitic 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   LOL


----------



## shred (Nov 29, 2012)

dad of four said:


> Not to crap on your point, but I believe the reason that table salt is "stronger" than kosher is that the crystals are a lot smaller,
> 
> hence a Cup of Iodized Salt will contain more salt
> 
> ...


Hehe... yep, that definitely has something to do with it.  Even with Kosher salts there is a variance.  Morton's is about 25% "stronger" than Diamond (my preference).


----------



## timberjet (Nov 29, 2012)

Also if you were to spatchcock that bird it will save you quite a bit of time and fuel.


----------



## rollin smoke (Nov 29, 2012)

I always do a vinegar and water wash/soak for about an hour before i season my chickens. After seasoning i let them sit in the fridge for about 30 min or until the rub is nice and dissolved. Especially under the skin ( i cut the skin back to get underneath). I  try to keep the temp about 225-250 and keep them on for about 5hrs. Adding smoke every 45 min to an hr. Chicken takes on smoke flavor easily.


----------



## austinl (Nov 30, 2012)

Rollin Smoke said:


> I always do a vinegar and water wash/soak for about an hour before i season my chickens. After seasoning i let them sit in the fridge for about 30 min or until the rub is nice and dissolved. Especially under the skin ( i cut the skin back to get underneath). I try to keep the temp about 225-250 and keep them on for about 5hrs. Adding smoke every 45 min to an hr. Chicken takes on smoke flavor easily.


I've had the opposite experience with chicken taking on smoke compared to other meats; interesting...


----------

